# Circumcised or Uncircumcised?



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

First I would really like to emphasize that my original question was related to experience and not related to aesthetics, preferences, or spark into a religious debate. I am definitely going to be more careful in raising these subjects or phrase it more carefully, as it affects me to think that It could lower someones sense of self worth whether circ or uncirc based on a few responses.

On the subject on whether I perceived I was mutilated - I don't see it this way. A lot of jewish traditions were based on health considerations. They wear funny hats because we were desert people and without it you suffer sun stroke, eating pig I'm sure was related to some epidemics in the early history, as I'm sure circumcision the same. Perhaps traditions could be viewed as outdated considering how advanced we became technologically, immunity, and sanitation, however on the converse I think about the amazingness of being part of a meme that passed down three thousand years, and one that has not denied me any pleasure. If I had the choice now, I wish I could say I had the strength of MikeAngell, but considering my love for bacon cheeseburgers, it wouldn't bode well.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Somniorum said:


> as a totally unrelated aside, i love reading Suburban Lurker's messages because i hear every one being spoken with the voice of Kermit the Frog :tongue:
> 
> "Funny how someone advocating mass infant penis-choppings can call someone else a radical. "
> 
> dont remember THAT from the muppet show!


:laughing: lol



MikeAngel said:


> So you're saying I've permantly disfigured myself. That I've imperfected myself. Injured myself. That I've damaged myself beyond repair. That is so nice to hear, thank you. You sure know your way around with words.


In the same way a person who amputates a toe due to gangrene has been permanently disfigured, yes. Nothing to be ashamed of, especially considering you're in the majority of American men, though considering how sensitive you seem about the issue it makes one wonder why you made this personal experience public to begin with. Perhaps instead of trying to convince others to accept your decision by advocating everyone in the world be circumcised like you, you should work on accepting it yourself.



MikeAngel said:


> Closing yourself off from other people's experiences


I haven't closed myself off from anything. I'm completely willing to see things from all angles and that's exactly what I've done. That doesn't mean I'm willing to accept all angles as equal, but at least I explain why. You on the other hand haven't shown but a single sign that you're willing to even listen to my or anyone else's opposing views. Reading your posts you'd think _I_ was the one advocating a horrible practice. I'm a narcissist, a radical, narrow minded, inexperienced, insensitive and inattentive...therefore you don't need to argue my points or even consider anything I've said. Any more ad hominems you want to add to that list? 



MikeAngel said:


> You can look up fact sheets and statistics as much as you want, I'm not gonna read it, it's b.s..
> 
> Unless you have firsthand experience and tell me your firsthand experience I don't give a shit what you think.


Now who's being narrow minded? I did give you a firsthand account though, you just chose to ignore it.

Anyways, just as you don't argue with radicals, I don't argue with irrational people who throw emotional fits in debates, so I'm going to bow out.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> I'm saying I understand why it has been made a tradition when 1/3 of every male on the planet suffers from phimosis (everything from mild to severe).


lol what? If 1/3 men have phimosis then I'll claim 1/3 of circumcisions end in injury (there are even [very] rare cares of death). Besides, there are more appropriate cures for phimosis that cost extremely little (sometimes nothing) compared to genital MUTILATION.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

BassClef said:


> First I would really like to emphasize that my original question was related to experience and not related to aesthetics, preferences, or spark into a religious debate. I am definitely going to be more careful in raising these subjects or phrase it more carefully, as it affects me to think that It could lower someones sense of self worth whether circ or uncirc based on a few responses.
> 
> On the subject on whether I perceived I was mutilated - I don't see it this way. A lot of jewish traditions were based on health considerations. They wear funny hats because we were desert people and without it you suffer sun stroke, eating pig I'm sure was related to some epidemics in the early history, as I'm sure circumcision the same. Perhaps traditions could be viewed as outdated considering how advanced we became technologically, immunity, and sanitation, however on the converse I think about the amazingness of being part of a meme that passed down three thousand years, and one that has not denied me any pleasure. If I had the choice now, I wish I could say I had the strength of MikeAngell, but considering my love for bacon cheeseburgers, it wouldn't bode well.


I. Love. You. :happy:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> YouTube - Fight Club: Penis


lol, you are Edward Norton from fight club! I knew it!


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> ... phimosis ...


wow ... learn something new everyday 

I haven't seen as many penises as some posters in this thread apparently have, but based on what little experience I have had I would prefer uncircumcised. Just seems more natural this way. My first ex was uncircumcised despite coming from Jewish background and he swore that his retaining his skin was the reason he was so sexually potent. He also took very good care of his hygiene so having some extra skin was never a problem in that sense. At the same time he told me stories of how his friends were having trouble coming from regular sex and needed oral sex or hand jobs just to feel something and how they had trouble coming from regular vaginal sex. He also swore that he has better orgasms than these others guys due to his penis retaining that extra sensitivity. I personally wouldn't trust any personal stories on this matter - only studies that would show some correlation between being circumcised and having less sensation.

As for some embarrassing painful experiences in teenage years some guys might complain about having to get their foreskin removed - well, who doesn't have such experiences? When people start having sex many run into some kind of problems, embarrassing and even painful situations. It takes some time and practice and even research to figure out how your body works.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

GiGi said:


> I've "experienced" both and it doesn't make a difference to me. I don't think it's ugly or not attractive compared to clipped men. That's like saying guys prefer women who have been circumcised. Why is it considered ok to cut up little boys but human rights activists have a fit about young girls cut up? If you do it for religious reasons, then fine, as long as it's done in a humane way, and even then I think they should wait until the boy is old enough to decide for himself. Other wise, that whole "it's more sanitary to be circumcised" thing is bull. Men who want to become great lovers learn to become great lovers, foreskin or no foreskin.


The only thing about the being more sanitary part, the only guy I've been with that had not been cut apparently forgot to wash properly one day and it wasn't pleasant--at all. I'm sure it's not a common thing but not unforgettable that's for sure. I think if I had another one that would be the first thing I thought of and hopefully could forget about it easily enough. Aside from that people should be able to chose whether they want anything done to their bodies or not no matter what it is and not have something forced on you that could affect you in a negative way where you can create resentment as well.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Snowguard said:


> Not as often as you might think.
> 
> I'm uncut, and recall feeling different when I noticed my penis was different from other boys during childhood pissing games. I didn't think much of it, but had asked my mother about it. She said she'd chosen not to get it cut.
> 
> ...


Have you talked to a doctor about this, it does not sound normal? Sorry your girlfriend was like that, her loss that she could not enjoy hours of sex.


----------



## acey86 (Nov 24, 2010)

from my _experience_ during the act of sexual intercourse, being circumcised or uncircumsized makes not one iota of difference. 
During foreplay in the sense of oral sex, to me it has made no difference. As it seems, a hard penis on most accounts, the foreskin retracts and looks somewhat _similar_ to a circumsized (there are always the ones that still dont however)
During foreplay in the sense of masturabation (hand job) this is the only time ive found it makes a difference.  In this act only, my _preference_ is for the natural penis. I have found the circumsized to require additional lubrication (saliva, ky etc) to allow free movement of the hands, whereas the natural allowed the skin to move more freely, requiring less lubrication. Lets just say its easier with a natural in naughty unprepared places...
They are my experiences. I have around 50/50 experience with natural and circumsized throughout a few...maybe more than a few, partners. All however, have been positive experiences and no man ive been with has complained of lack of sensitivity one way or the other.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't have any strong feelings about it either way, but I do have a slight preference towards uncircumcised. It's more fun to play with during foreplay. But it's not a huge difference and it wouldn't change my feelings or opinion about that person whatsoever.


----------

